# Ice cream cones carb ?



## Robster65

Been out today and had a really nice treat of a 99 ice cream cone. That followed a pub lunch of lasagne, chips and peas (and a pint of Marstons). It could be described as the perfect day out !

We guessed it as about 20-30g carb but wondered if anyone actually knows how much carb in an average soft ice cream cone with choc flake and a smidgen of fruity sauce ?

I injected 2 units after to cover it.

My BG isn't too bad (10.1) considering, so we must have been somewhere near.

Rob


----------



## gewatts

We also use 20-30g carbs for an ice cream cone. More towards the 30g if it has a flake.


----------



## Patricia

Yes we do similar but for ice cream on its own, maybe with some choc bits like ben and jerry's... Would head toward 30 or 35 myself with the cone. 

Congrats on good guesstimate though - always feels good when it doesn't go totally pear shaped! (also chips might have been keeping everything up a bit, so you might have been even closer than you thought?)


----------



## Robster65

Thanks both. I would imagine the ice cream itself is heavily fat based but I'm not very good at allowing for that so we probably did quite well considering.

Thanks. I may indulge again in the future. 

Rob


----------



## Adrienne

Yep we do 30 for a 99 (with flake) and 25 without flake.    For the pumpers out there, we don't do a dual wave either and it seems to work.


----------



## Robster65

Cheers Adrienne. I was amazed there was no definitive answers on the web. 

Rob


----------

